# Looking urgent for a good house



## Irina2022 (5 mo ago)

Hello, i have to leave south africa, my house cats (2)are borned in south africa and now 8 years, looking urgently for a cat lover. Who can help me, they are really sweet. 

Wait reply, thank Irina


----------

